# Are Seeds legal In Nz??



## johnny_bravo (Apr 6, 2008)

Hi im david im new to this website & i am so tempted to buy seeds online!
every seed site i go to usually says something like...

"Do you ship world wide ? 
YES ! It is impossible for us to check all laws in every country, so our advice is to check your local laws about receiving cannabis seeds." 



Im really keen on buying seeds but i dont want to spend $100 on the strain i want when they may not even send it thru!! If anyone knows anything about weed seeds bein legal or illegal in New Zealand that would help a hell of alot!!!


----------



## smokybear (Apr 6, 2008)

Hi there. First of all, good to have you here on MP. This is a great place to learn and share your knowledge of growing mj. It will definitely get you on the right path to growing some very fine ganga. I really don't know if they are legal or not in NZ. I wish I could help you more. Good luck and take care. Be safe.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Apr 6, 2008)

NZ has some of the tightest and most strict customs and parcel inspection process I have seen.

I have relatives that work for DHL and tell me about the crazy lengths folks go to get stuff smuggled, only to have it delivered by the police.

Good luck man, your best bet is to save some seeds from a bag of buds and grow them yourself.

Thats what I did.....Check out the link below and see what 6 kiwi female plants can do in an indoor setup in Cali.

p.s. Welcome to MP


----------



## johnny_bravo (Apr 7, 2008)

Does anyone know how i can find out if they are legal in nz or not!? I really wanna order some up but i dont wanna waste my money if they cant get into the country!


----------



## robinhookes9753145 (Jan 26, 2022)

hey, I am not sure if it's legal in N, but we'll take a look on that. But most weeds legalization is legal in Canada. Keep finding cheap. Goodluck!


----------

